# My wee Pup Flo left us today



## anakay (Oct 30, 2009)

I know i havnt been on here much I have read loads of threads tho and some of them really helped when we got Flo, but i guess if anybody understands what we are going through you lot will.

We got flo in october and she fitted in to our family totally. She was such a happy wee thing and was always was up to something. She was always looking for the kids and they loved playing with her and stroking her. They looked after her really well and she looked after them. I think thats whats making it so hard. I dont know how to stop the kids hurting. I dont know how to deal with loosing her myself never mind helping the kids cope. She was nearly 8 months old and i am so angry we only had her a short time. The vet said it was a bacterial gastrointeritis that got into her blood stream. She was looking a bit tired on friday night and i just thought she was tired due to playing at the park a bit longer than usual. But on sat morning she was sick and we just felt she was not right she also felt really hot. We took her to the vet and they gave her antibiotics and were told to go back on sunday. Went back and she got more antibiotics and her temp was fine. This moring we woke up to a big pool of blood in the hall and rushed her straight back. The vet then said he wanted to do a x ray and a ecg to check for something called adison syndrome??? We came home and got a call telling us she had passed away at 1.30pm they said they tried to give her more antibiotics but it was too late. The vet told us it baisically came from some other dogs poo and thats making me mad i just keep thinking why do people never pick up after their dogs.

I already miss her so much and wish i could stop the kids hurting. We all want her back so much. I just dont know what to do for the best.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your families loss.
RIP little Flo RIP 
xxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh god Im so sorry for you and your family how very very sad and so quick

My heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss and really feel ur pain, I lost my lab at 7months. I know how unfair it all feels and how helpless you must be feeling right now. It took me a long time for the tears to subside and the aching heart is unbearable at times. I found a great comfort from the members on here. All you can do is grieve and let ur children grieve too, u need to go through the motions. Give each other cuddles and space and dont be scared to talk about Flo and smile. She will always be with you, trust me you'll feel her. So sorry, take care x


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

How sad! I am soooo sorry for your loss of little Flo. Another little one, gone too soon. 
Run free at the bridge sweet thing,
Chloe xxx


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG thats so very sad.
thinking of you at this sad time.
Run free sweet little flo, head for the bridge
xx


----------



## emmilouno1 (Jan 3, 2010)

awww that actually made me cry  im sorry to hear about poor little flo! 
RIP


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Awwww reading this made me cry.:crying:I'm so sorry for the loss of little Flo. If you want a chat pm me anytime ok.


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry for your loss :crying:
That's sad, rest in peace little flo x


----------



## AmbiguousBliss (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow I am so sorry darling. It's utterly awful to loose a puppy!


----------



## anakay (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your lovely messages. They have been great support. I have a feeling i wont be leaving the forum. I am just numb just now and i dont know if i have any tears left. The house is so empty and quiet.


----------



## DemonPixie (Dec 21, 2009)

Omg, im so sorry to hear that. Poor wee thing. 
RIP Flo

xx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats so sad, im so sorry for your loss.
RIP Flo, run free little one x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

so sorry, what a sad story.
RIP Flo


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss.. words aren't sufficient to help I know. All you can try and think is how lucky you were to have had Flo for the time she was yours and that she will always love you and vice versa. Wish I could take your pain and make it easier for your family. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh thats so sad as she was so young . You are very much missing a family member, hoping you will soon feel a bit better after time. Remember all thouse good times and that your pup was loved and had a lovely life when with you. RIP LITTLE ONE. xxxxx love to your family.


----------



## AmbiguousBliss (Jan 2, 2010)

If it helps sweetheart, I lost my baby on Christmas day.

Christmas day night and boxing day, were spent sobbing, shaking and walking about like a zombie. It took me 3 days to eat. When I did, I felt utterly sick when I instinctively left my bread crusts for the dog, then realized he wasn't there to snaffle them up. I kept breaking down suddenly, feeling faint and tight chested.

It was the most physical reaction to loss I have ever experienced. I still have to have Dev's favourite cuddly dog resting across my legs in bed at night, just to see a shape and a presence there. Since they are a similar shape and size. We even put Dev's collar on that cuddly, it's a MASSIVE source of comfort to me. 

I started a facebook group in his memory and my friends came and wrote in it. Doing that made me think of him, while doing something practical. it helped me find my feet again, it was like putting his memory at peace. Darling, do whatever you need to do to help work through your pain. NEVER feel bad or silly for doing so. It's part of healing and completely healthy.

My point is, the pain is always there. Eventually though, it becomes more bearable. You remember them and laugh. Be glad of all the joy that flo brought to your life. She is not in pain anymore and (I'm sure) is still about, under your feet. I know Devin still is

*hugs* PM me if you want to talk!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

:crying: Bless you all, its hard to loose a pet but 1 so young is unthinkable and i hope i never experiance it:nonod:
Take comfort knowing that in her short time here she had a kind & loving home

Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

gosh, how terrible 

Please try not to blame yourself for whats happened, its one of those things that sometimes we just can't prevent. Do whatever you feel is right to you, if you want to cry then cry as much as you want, it won't help to keep it bottled up.

Perhaps you could make a little scrapbook with pictures in it or a special little box with her collar and favourite toy inside it - I did that when my old boy died and that box stays in my bedroom, it's comforting to know that it's there and it makes me feel a little closer to him, I occasionally just get it out and have a look at it and it just makes me feel a little better, like I still have a little piece of him close by.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your pup, losing an older dog is bad enough but a young dog just seems so unfair.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Huge Hugs, I am so very sorry xxx

Life is just so cruel at timesxx give yourselfs time to greive.

xxxx


----------



## anakay (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks agian everybody.

My poor husband has taken Flos passing really badly and we are are all just trying to get our heads around it. She was taken so soon. The kids are getting there, i have kept them off school and we have been talking alot about Flo, on the first day i just let them cry and talk about it but i have been trying to get them to look at how lucky we were to have Flo and we are talking about the funny we things she done. My youngest and middle daughters keep asking if we are getting another pup but we feel its too soon so what we have done is get a jar and we have called it the puppy fund and we have decided to save up for another. That will give us time to greive and also give the kids something positive to focus on (i think). I am not sure what is the right thing to do. Its just hurting so much and its worse seeing the kids ask why and i cant answer them and take away their pain.

A special box for Flo is a great idea i will be doing that.

AmbiguousBliss you are so right about the reaction we are so shocked by how much wee Flo came in and was part of every min. i keep hearing her running along the hall and i look for her when i go to sit down. The kids are constantly finding some of her little toys and some toys she has chewed on (guess i should tidy up more lol). 

I am so greatfull you are here and so understanding I am finding it helpfull talking on here and seeing the support. Thanks again x


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I think the puppy fund is a great idea. 

My thoughts are with you are your family.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

its sad when you loose a pup especially at that time, im sorry to hear how she died, i lost mine in 2008 with the same illness thats bad but flo had a very short life, sometimes we ask ourselfs why did this happen, but we blame ourselfs,, Im glad that shes out of pain and suffering, and her new young life has been bought back to her as shes made her new way to rainbow bridge
my love to little flo xxx
memorie will live forever in our hearts


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I am so sorry big hugs to you all, you always remember them but it does ease i promise xx


----------



## maggie01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She looks like a little shih-tzu. My shih-tzu went through a similar thing when she was 1yr old and was on a drip for 5days. We were more fortunate that she survived but I truly know how you must be feeling.


----------



## maggie01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I was looking at wrong picture but I still know how you are feeling.


----------

